# Can you use adjustable beds?



## Blayers2008 (May 28, 2017)

Can you use an adjustable bed in a fifth wheel instead of the conventional bed that comes with them? We are looking to live in a 5th wheel full time but need to have an adjustable bed base for health reasons. We were told by a salesman that it was possible but you know how sale people are so we wanted to see if anyone else knew. Any advice is appreciated


----------



## C Nash (May 29, 2017)

See no reason it could not if you have space.  Also could be a problem getting through the doors.  Just get measurements and start measuring.


----------



## Ar-Vee33 (Jun 22, 2017)

I agree. It depends on the space. The important thing about it is getting the right measurements to make it fit


----------



## Blayers2008 (Jun 22, 2017)

Thank you all. Your info is very helpful.


----------



## Ar-Vee33 (Jun 23, 2017)

Hope you can update us if you already have the adjustable bed.


----------

